# damage control



## larry maddock (Apr 15, 2007)

im wondering if i would damage the food processer---
if i took store bought smoking chips----
and ground to sawdust?????
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






what say you????
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









:icon_questio  n:


----------



## vulcan75001 (Apr 15, 2007)

Larry..
If it was an old processor that you really didn't care about...then go for it...see what happens....BUT...if it's something you want to use for food processing.. then I would make sure I had a spare blade for it before I tried the experiment...because I don't think the blade would be good for anything else...


----------



## teacup13 (Apr 15, 2007)

guess it all depends on the size of the chips, and if your food processor has metal gears and such... i really dont see why you couldnt seeing as we grind ice and coffee beans that are hard


----------



## larry maddock (Apr 15, 2007)

im already thinking--
that  since im in no hurry--
cause i have plenty of store bought chips-and hickory sawdust...


its garage sale time again..
if i get 1 --
it will be a dedicated duty processer.......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





maybe i can get a 5 dollar wonder????


----------



## bigal (Apr 15, 2007)

DO IT!!  It's not my money, so I say go for it!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If it were mine........er I mean the wifes.........I would look for a bed at a garage sale......


----------



## deejaydebi (Apr 15, 2007)

I wouldn't do it - unless you don't want it anymore...


----------



## cheech (Apr 15, 2007)

I would venture to guess that it will damage the blades pretty bad. How ever if you go to a second hand store you may find one pretty cheap


----------



## msmith (Apr 15, 2007)

Im with Al do it


----------



## linescum (Apr 23, 2007)

I would go for it those blenders are a dime a dozen at the flea markets


----------



## billyq (Apr 23, 2007)

WHy would you want to do this?  Won't sawdust burn up faster than chips or chunks?


----------



## oillogger (Apr 24, 2007)

Where is Forest Grump when you need him?


----------



## larry maddock (Apr 24, 2007)

on my smoker--
the store bought sawdust smolders very easily

the first 2 hrs--
when smoking my home made sausage...
the heat is under 175 f


----------



## chefloydb (Apr 24, 2007)

I would think that the chips are going to get stuck to the blade and bind it to the sides stalling the motor. unless it has alot of power. If you try it let us know how it works for ya.


----------

